# Famous owners...



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

... something i'd wondered, in light of the recent for sale thread, 

are there any known, or previously known "celebrity" Skyline ownerS?


----------



## Big Mark (Nov 27, 2002)

Jonah Lomu - Has or at least had an R34 GTR.
Also, didn't Steve Coogan have one for a while?


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Mook,

Do a search, there was another thread about this a while back.

Kerry Packer had one over here

I believe Coogan had his on a long term test type deal - AHA


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

Big Mark said:


> didn't Steve Coogan have one for a while?


i believe he did


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

johnny herbert owned an R33 in purple


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2005)

The Marquis of Blandford owned one (GTR32) before anyone had ever heard of them.


----------



## ExScoobyT (Jan 6, 2004)

Dailey Thompson, R33 GTR V-spec. Custom leather re-trim!


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

senna said:


> The Marquis of Blandford owned one (GTR32) before anyone had ever heard of them.





i heard about the R32 GTR way back in summer of 89, as a successor to the R31 . i brought a tamiya 1/18 model as i couldnt buy the real thing lol


----------



## paul palmer (Jan 8, 2002)

*famous*

David james(Man city) keeper has a GTR R34.

Paul.


----------



## cokey (Sep 11, 2003)

Famous !!
Barry sheen had a well modified R33 !!
He sold it when the rust set in - not the car- Him   
so he moved to australia.
Peter has one and he is Famous !  
And if I can get 2 Mot's out of this engine I too will be famous  
For sale R32 bonnet two large dents £5000 !
Imprinted by Jordan -- even that is famous !
my coat and I are leaving.
C


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

paul palmer said:


> David james(Man city) keeper has a GTR R34.


really have you seen any pics of it. if so be good to see them posted on here  

alex


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

prolly dont have a clue about them..


----------



## Lee_Pendlebury (Nov 18, 2001)

“I used to own a Nissan Skyline and when I was in that everyone would get out of the way out of respect for it as a street-racing car" 

http://driving.timesonline.co.uk/article/0,,12389-1355756,00.html


----------



## GTuned (Mar 21, 2002)

Mine was owned by a famous person, though not necessarily a movie/pop star.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

cokey said:


> Famous !!
> Barry sheen had a well modified R33 !!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## paul palmer (Jan 8, 2002)

*Barry Sheen*

I beleive that Barrys old Skyline is owned by Rupert on this forum, remember seeing it in a mag somehwere(either Jap performance or Banzai).

Paul.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Well yes but i was trying to be polite and not blurt it out to everyone


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

Paul Walker from the 'Fast and the Furrymouse' purchased a VSPEC II R34 after the first movie.

As someone else mentioned Jonah has one, but it's getting put back to stock setup now I think from it's previous drag setup.


----------



## Nismoalex (Sep 24, 2003)

Sorry to hi-jack thread.... 

Canman... do you have any larger pics of your car.... it looks mental in you avatar.. 

please post up if you can 

Thanks


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

Just click on my website link, then look under My cars. Then click on my car of the left and it'll take you to my pics. 

Pretty much up to date apart from some more carbon bits and the new brakes. But basically still the same.


----------



## Nismoalex (Sep 24, 2003)

cool... got it.. 

Very nice mate .... exactly what a 34 should look like..... nice  

I'm getting that itch to upgrade to a 34 .. any one wanna buy a stage 1 low mileage 33 ?


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

Kazunori Yamauchi had an R33 GTR but totalled it some years ago.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Russ Swift (he of the handbrake car parking fame) drives a Bayside Blue R34 GT-R


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

The fact that Russ Swift has one says it all - thank f*ck Dale Winton doesn't own one!


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

He does own a 200sx tho


----------



## Smootster73 (Oct 23, 2001)

indeed Rupert's car was bazza sheen's old 33. not much left of the original now I do believe.

plus it is up for sale on here!

one mental car!


----------



## COSSYCam (Nov 16, 2004)

Brian Johnson (lead singer of AC/DC) has a 34GTR Nur and Phil Rudd (drummer of AC/DC) has a 32GTR, 2x 33GTR's and 2x34GTR's.


----------



## cherry1809 (Sep 5, 2004)

COSSYCam said:


> Brian Johnson (lead singer of AC/DC) has a 34GTR Nur and Phil Rudd (drummer of AC/DC) has a 32GTR, 2x 33GTR's and 2x34GTR's.


:smokin:


----------



## CRH (Feb 25, 2005)

Barry Sheene's, not much left of it?
Aparently I have his turbo steel internals in mine? Not sure if this is true or not. Midnite purple R33 GTR from middlehurst, started life in scotland then went to blackpool, the wirral and is now back in scotland? can anyone confirm please. was P***PJA.


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Don't know if anyone has seen this before?

“Driving an M3 is like driving any normal BMW 3-series — no one else on the road is that bothered by it,” he says. “I used to own a Nissan Skyline and when I was in that everyone would get out of the way out of respect for it as a street-racing car. In the 645 everyone pulls out in front of you and you can feel them thinking you’re too big for your own shoes. If people stick fingers up at me when I’m in that car I don’t know whether it’s because they don’t like the BMW or the way I play football.”  

Quote by David James taken from here:

http://driving.timesonline.co.uk/article/0,,22750-1355756,00.html

Dave.


----------



## twinturboch (Mar 21, 2004)

s2gtr said:


> Don't know if anyone has seen this before?
> 
> “Driving an M3 is like driving any normal BMW 3-series — no one else on the road is that bothered by it,” he says. “I used to own a Nissan Skyline and when I was in that everyone would get out of the way out of respect for it as a street-racing car. In the 645 everyone pulls out in front of you and you can feel them thinking you’re too big for your own shoes. If people stick fingers up at me when I’m in that car I don’t know whether it’s because they don’t like the BMW or the way I play football.”
> 
> ...


Only in post 13 of this thread where it was first mentioned LMAO 

The fact that Mr Kiesa has one is enough for me


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

s2gtr said:


> Don't know if anyone has seen this before?
> 
> “Driving an M3 is like driving any normal BMW 3-series — no one else on the road is that bothered by it,” he says. “I used to own a Nissan Skyline and when I was in that everyone would get out of the way out of respect for it as a street-racing car. In the 645 everyone pulls out in front of you and you can feel them thinking you’re too big for your own shoes. If people stick fingers up at me when I’m in that car I don’t know whether it’s because they don’t like the BMW or the way I play football.”
> 
> ...


That says it all for me :smokin: .


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

When i knew TIM WEBSTER had one well that was good enough for me        



Mick


----------



## koopa (Aug 18, 2005)

hodgie said:


> cokey said:
> 
> 
> > Famous !!
> ...


----------



## Black Tristars (Nov 2, 2005)

Kinji Fukasaku, the bloke who directed Battle Royale owned a R32 before he passed away in 2003

Watch the 2nd dvd with the making of bit on Battle Royale, and it will start off with a quite minute shot of his R32, he very much loves the car.


----------



## arnout (Oct 29, 2003)

peter molyneux, creator of god playing games like populus and black and white has or had an R34.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

I have one !!! did have 2 once !!


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Paul Daniels was the first owner of my R34.
http://www.pauldaniels.co.uk/html/index.htm

/P


----------



## xsvoid (Sep 15, 2002)

Perra said:


> Paul Daniels was the first owner of my R34.
> http://www.pauldaniels.co.uk/html/index.htm
> 
> /P


Perra .. you have got to be sh1tting me.. PD had an R34.. f**king magic ! I reckon someone was pulling your leg or a rabbit out of their hat


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

Perra said:


> Paul Daniels was the first owner of my R34.
> http://www.pauldaniels.co.uk/html/index.htm
> 
> /P


He has probably shagged Debbie in it. "Debbie does Paul"


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

Ooppss, i've just visited the Paul Daniels website.... It's not something i'm proud of, or recommend


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Hey guys, don´t kill the messenger.  I´m just telling you what Trevor told me when I bought the car. I didn´t even know who Paul Daniels was until then.  

"Debbie does Paul"... Hehe! Possible, since it was HER that was driving it!   And the reason they sold it was that she thought it was too powerful.  :smokin:  Again, all according to Trevor.

/P


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Small Daniels owned a GTR ? Arrrrrhhhhhhh


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Thats bad


----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

The Godfather has one!


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

I know Jay Kay asked Middlehurst if he could have one
on a 'trial basis' and Andy told him where to go.
I'm not sure if he ended up getting one or not.

There were also some famoue UK boxers, but their 
names escape me now  . Possible Bruno or Eubank.  

Just too long ago for my poor memory  .


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

Perra said:


> And the reason they sold it was that she thought it was too powerful.  :smokin:


You'll like it, not a lot, but you'll like it.


----------



## simonas (Jun 24, 2004)

CRH said:


> Barry Sheene's, not much left of it?
> Aparently I have his turbo steel internals in mine? Not sure if this is true or not. Midnite purple R33 GTR from middlehurst, started life in scotland then went to blackpool, the wirral and is now back in scotland? can anyone confirm please. was P***PJA.


this was mine!!! anyone know where it is now/ I believe it went to northern ireland!!


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Thread from the dead!!!


----------



## simonas (Jun 24, 2004)

GTRSTILL said:


> Thread from the dead!!!


lol

I saw GTR33 last night and started remeniscing about my old one. If I saw it for sale I'd have it but don't know if it is a board member. Do cars that move from England retain same plate if go to Northern Ireland?


----------



## steveyturbo (Dec 24, 2006)

yes the plate stays on the car, you can have changed to a N.Ireland plate for free if you wish


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

Time to update this for the 35 I reckon...


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Kerry Katona


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

^^ She's got the "black edition"


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

im pretty sure god owns a R32


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

bigkev said:


> im pretty sure god owns a R32


I heard that too ... hence the voice telling me last year to sell my 33 

Or was that the devil ... ???


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

so does Jesus. In Revelations, it clearly states "and when the LORD returneth, there will be a mighty thunder of a 1000bhp R32, spitting fire and delivering JESUS back to earth. The POOSH of the HKS blow-off valves will raise the dead into a heaven of street racing and mad-tite drifting."


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

bigkev said:


> im pretty sure god owns a R32





Well he seems to make alot of mistakes, so your probably right!


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

ive read the bible cover to cover several times and regarding the garden of eden 'saga' im pretty sure (reading between the lines) that women have tebbible pain during childbirth because eve ate the apple from the tree that was in the midst of the garden and man will have to toil the field for all of his days because he f*cked up the grass practicing his launches and drifting. 

correct me if im wrong. :lamer:

kev


----------



## Marko R1 (Apr 18, 2008)

moleman said:


> Mook,
> 
> Do a search, there was another thread about this a while back.
> 
> ...


my brother in law is a driver for james packer - they have a fleet of over 200 cars & yes he walk's past their 3 aust delivered r32gtr's every day (never driven)

how cool that ac/dc own 6 gtr's :smokin:


----------

